# Proper Break-In Period



## demob05 (Apr 26, 2005)

Need some advice on proper break in procedures for the new Frontiers.. Dealer and manual says break-in period is for first 1,200 miles, vary RPMs, take it easy, & don't take it above 4,000 RPM. 
Others are saying drive it from the beginning like you always drive to get the seals and other components conditioned properly, and others say engine break takes at least 10,000 miles. What's everyone else's preference, and what's the long term results??


----------



## jerryp58 (Jan 6, 2005)

demob05 said:


> Need some advice on proper break in procedures for the new Frontiers.. Dealer and manual says break-in period is for first 1,200 miles, vary RPMs, take it easy, & don't take it above 4,000 RPM.
> Others are saying drive it from the beginning like you always drive to get the seals and other components conditioned properly, and others say engine break takes at least 10,000 miles. What's everyone else's preference, and what's the long term results??


I did my '04 just like the book & dealer said.

I guess if the book was written by the Service Department, they may have a reason to tell me something other than what would be best for my vehicle.

Assuming it wasn't written by the Service Dept., I'll go by the book.

As they say, there are a lot of opinions out there.

I know people who start an engine with the gas pedal at the floor because revving it to a really high RPM immediately at start up helps the oil get to the internals faster


----------



## cryption (Aug 24, 2004)

since day 1 i drove it like i stole it .... and not a single problem to date


----------



## brain (Jun 29, 2005)

I had a similar question. I posted it under the General section with a title of "Break-in Period Question".


----------



## titan_213 (May 1, 2005)

I have rebuilt and installed many new engines, and I have to agree with the guy up a few posts, "drive it like you stole it". If it is going to come apart it is going to come apart.


----------



## Front'in (Jul 1, 2005)

Also on the same boat....drive it like you stole it.

From rebuilding motorcycle engines, 4 strokes can take it. 2 strokes need to be broken in.

DRIVE IT!


----------



## jerryp58 (Jan 6, 2005)

titan_213 said:


> I have rebuilt and installed many new engines, and I have to agree with the guy up a few posts, "drive it like you stole it". If it is going to come apart it is going to come apart.


Not trying to start anything controversial, but I don't quite get your statement. If you had to rebuild the engines or install new ones, wouldn't that prove the point that "drive it like you stole it" is a bad thing. I've never had to rebuild or replace an engine in a vehicle that I bought new and observed the "break-in" procedure. Did you have excessive miles or something else that you attribute the required rebuilds/replacements to?


----------



## Front'in (Jul 1, 2005)

jerryp58 said:


> Not trying to start anything controversial, but I don't quite get your statement. If you had to rebuild the engines or install new ones, wouldn't that prove the point that "drive it like you stole it" is a bad thing. I've never had to rebuild or replace an engine in a vehicle that I bought new and observed the "break-in" procedure. Did you have excessive miles or something else that you attribute the required rebuilds/replacements to?


In terms of my truck, I "drive it like I stole it" is due to the warranty I bought.....6 yrs and they replace almost everything! Anything breaks, it's covered. 

Engine rebuilding netted me the best experience in understanding engines. Basically, it comes down to your A/F ratios. Since all of our trucks have an FA system, we will never...ever see a serious problem....

DRIVE IT LIKE YOU STOLE IT.


----------

